# Pics of my 2k5 Spec V



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

When I first got her 2 yrs ago-
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k100/saint0421/IMGP0418.jpg

Awhile back-
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k100/saint0421/IMG_0007.jpg
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k100/saint0421/Picture003.jpg
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k100/saint0421/Picture003.jpg
No more seat covers though

Just yesterday-
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k100/saint0421/IMG_0056.jpg
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k100/saint0421/IMG_0057.jpg
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k100/saint0421/IMG_0062.jpg
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k100/saint0421/IMG_0068.jpg


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

looks nice!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

b15chik said:


> looks nice!


I know it's not quite as nice as yours, but I love her nonetheless


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

nice....1/4 mile times?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

tim788 said:


> nice....1/4 mile times?


Don't have any times yet. I'll be hitting the track this weekend:banana: . I'll definitely post those up.


----------



## 02silverspec (Oct 27, 2006)

i like it. nice color.


----------

